# Windows 8 und 9 als 128bit Version



## Zerebo (9. Oktober 2009)

Laut Inquirer sollen Informationen zu den kommenden Microsoft Betriebssystemen Windows 8 und 9 geleaked sein.
Dabei wird auf das LinkedIn Profil von Robert Morgan verwiesen.(senior member des Microsoft Research team)
In diesem steht:


Working in high security department for research and development involving strategic planning for medium and longterm projects. Research & Development projects including 128bit architecture compatibility with the Windows 8 kernel and Windows 9 project plan. Forming relationships with major partners: Intel, AMD, HP and IBM.
Das Bedeutet,sollte dies Information echt sein,dass wir wohl bis 2012,wenn Windows 8 released werden soll, mit 128 Bit Prozessoren für den Massenmarkt rechnen können.
Auch wird laut dieser Information, bei Microsoft, auch an Windows 9 gearbeitet,was bisher noch nicht offiziell bestätigt wurde.

Das Profil von Robert Morgan ist mittlerweile offline.Eine Cache Version aber noch Verfügbar.Das Internet vergisst nichts.
Quellen:
Windows 8 plans leaked - The Inquirer
Robert Morgan - LinkedIn


----------



## freshprince2002 (9. Oktober 2009)

128Bit ist für den Heimsektor wohl in den nächsten paar Jahren unnötig.
Das wird dann wohl ein Windows für Server sein müssen.


----------



## HollomaN (9. Oktober 2009)

freshprince2002 schrieb:


> 128Bit ist für den Heimsektor wohl in den nächsten paar Jahren unnötig.
> Das wird dann wohl ein Windows für Server sein müssen.


das denke ich auch mal. es hat sich ja noch nicht mal 100% 64bit durchgesetz.
das wird auch die nächsten jahre erstmal so bleiben.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (9. Oktober 2009)

HollomaN schrieb:


> das denke ich auch mal. es hat sich ja noch nicht mal 100% 64bit durchgesetz.
> das wird auch die nächsten jahre erstmal so bleiben.



Eben, es gibt ja schon wieder ne 32bit version eines neuen Betriebssytems, obwohl das "eigentlich" meiner Meinung nach vollkommen unnötig ist/wäre.


----------



## Ultrawoach (9. Oktober 2009)

HollomaN schrieb:


> das denke ich auch mal. es hat sich ja noch nicht mal 100% 64bit durchgesetz.
> das wird auch die nächsten jahre erstmal so bleiben.


 
Nicht mal 100%? Schön wäre es wenn es sich zu 20% durchgesetzt hätte...
Aber jetzt schon über 128bit reden. Verstehe ich nicht, sorry.

Greetz


----------



## Lexx (9. Oktober 2009)

na darüber reden wird doch noch erlaubt sein.. 
wie soll sonst strategische unternehmensplanung (roadmaps) ablaufen.. 

aber prozessoren wird es in zwei jahren dafür nicht geben..
(stichwort roadmaps)


----------



## Progs-ID (9. Oktober 2009)

128bit, wenn sich 64bit noch nicht mal richtig durchgesetzt hat? Das, denke ich, ist, wie die meisten hier auch schon gesagt haben, eher unwahrscheinlich. Aber wer weiß was in 3 Jahren ist.


----------



## Jami (9. Oktober 2009)

freshprince2002 schrieb:


> 128Bit ist für den Heimsektor wohl in den nächsten paar Jahren unnötig.
> Das wird dann wohl ein Windows für Server sein müssen.


Haben bei 64bit auch viele gesagt. Gut, bis uns der Speicher für 64-Bit ausgeht...


----------



## Zerebo (9. Oktober 2009)

Warscheinlich gibt es dann 128 bit erstmal für den Server Bereich,aber es sind ja noch 2-3 Jahre bis Windows 8 erscheint.
Vielleicht dauert es auch noch länger mit 128 Bit,aber Microsoft muss ja auch Hardware mit einbeziehen die zwischen Win 8 und 9 erscheint.
Also ich finde es schon interessant,das schon 128bit Prozessoren in der Planung sind.


----------



## BigBoymann (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke dass sich 64bit noch nicht durchgesetzt hat liegt wohl vor allem an der schleppenden Treiberversorgung. Denn 64bit hat sehr viele Vorteile, vor allem weil uns der Speicher so langsam ausgeht bei 32bit. 4GB sind bei einem potenten System schon Voraussetzung. Ich selber nutze 16GB vor allem für die Fotobearbeitung. 

Und so langsam ist auch die Treiber versorung vorhanden, für alle wichtigen Sachen die nicht so exzentrisch sind sind 64bit Treiber vorhanden. 

Dass heisst vor allem, dass 128bit, sofern Hardware erscheinen sollte die Vorteile ausnutzen kann und vor allem die Treiber sollten passend und schnell erscheinen. 

Aber ich geben euch auch recht, es gibt zur Zeit wenig Sinn im Privatmarkt für 128Bit systeme, die liegen eher im Serverbereich.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (9. Oktober 2009)

Windows 8 soll ja angeblich auch nur als 64 Bit rauskommen.Aber 128 Bit ist für Privat Personen vollkommen unintressant.(Wegen Preis usw.)


----------



## Luigi93 (9. Oktober 2009)

Wenn 64bit sich erst einmal etabliert hat, könnte man von 128bit im Heimbereich sprechen. Aber das dauert wohl noch ein paar Jahre ([Glaskugel]5 Jahre [/Glaskugel]).


----------



## aurionkratos (9. Oktober 2009)

Vollkommen unnötig - die Speicherobergrenze wird in den Jahren nicht einmal ansatzweise berührt. Zudem jetzt nichteinmal solche Prozessoren bekannt sind - und geplant denke ich auch nicht.

Das ganze sollte auch für Server zutreffen.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (9. Oktober 2009)

unterstützt die ultimate version x64 von vista nicht schon 128gb ram? oder so?...soviel würd ich ja gern einbauen geht nur net XD


----------



## aurionkratos (9. Oktober 2009)

Lt. Wikipedia geht 64 Bit bis 1 TiB, Windows hat nur eine Sperre drinn...


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (9. Oktober 2009)

krass Oo da brauch man doch kein 128bit?!


----------



## klefreak (9. Oktober 2009)

Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> krass Oo da brauch man doch kein 128bit?!



naja, da zb bei GPGPU-Berechnungen gerne mal mehr als 64Bit Berechnungsgenauigkeit erforderlich ist, kann eine generelle Umstellung eines Systems auf eine Breitere Registerbreite auch Vorteile bringen, da bestimmte Datensätze besser weiterverarbeitet werden können
--> es dreht sich ja nicht alles nur um die mögliche Ramgröße..

mfg

ps: auf PCGH gibts auch nen passenden Artikel über dieses Thema, dort ist ach die Rede, dass aktuelle Prozessoren intern schon mit 128 bit rechnen (teilweise) ...


----------



## Gunny Hartman (9. Oktober 2009)

Welchen Sinn machen 128 Bit Prozessoren und 128 Bit Software für den Privatnutzer, wenn noch nicht einmal die meisten Standartanwendungen und Spiele 64-Bit unterstützen? Also Ich halte das für Schwachsinn.


----------



## DarkMo (9. Oktober 2009)

naja der sinn is wie klefreak schon geschrieben hat nich so weit hergeholt. letztens noch diesen bericht gelesen, wo se antialiasing in gta4 per mod realisieren - und wie? indem sie "einfach" in ner höheren auflösung das bild berechnen und dann runterrechnen. wenn man dann 4 pixel des originalbildes (2x2) zu einem im endbild zusammenfasst, hat man die harten kannten durch die mischung der farben (durchschnittswert der 4 pixel errechnet und diesen als grundlage für das endpixel benutzt) viel weicher erscheinende übergänge. sprich: obwohl man nur ne auflösung von x*y benutzt heisst das noch lange nich, das intern nich mit viel mehr gerechnet werden kann um die genauigeit des ergebnisses zu verbessern.

genauso könnte das auch bei 64 und 128 bit durchaus sinn machen. wenn man vereinfach von einer zahl mit 4 stellen hinterm komma ausgeht die man mit einer anderen multipliziert, welche dann mehr als 4stellen nachm komma hat, aber eben auf 4 abgeschnitten werden muss und dieses gerundete (haarspalterisch auch verfälschte ^^) ergebnis dann als grundlage für weitere berechnungen dient und diese ergebnisse wiederrum für weitere... so könnten auch mal größere rechenunterschiede auftreten, wie wenn man mit den kompletten oder zumindest kompletteren (zwischen)ergebnissen weiterrechnen könnte.

also theoretisch schon nich soooo falsch ^^ wie das nun praktisch wird, joa *g*


----------



## SolidBadBoy (9. Oktober 2009)

das wird intressant 
bin gespannt wie viel Arbeitsspeicher diese sys unterstützen  als ob die 64bit nicht ausreicht 
mal sehen was das ganze bringen soll

MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## Grinsemann (9. Oktober 2009)

ist ja toll wieviel Arbeitsspeicher dann da unterstützt wird, solange die Hardware nicht mitmacht bzw die Hersteller keine passenden Boards basteln ist da genauso schnell ende wie jetzt auch 
Ausserdem müssten die RAM-Riegel mindestens 20GB groß sein. Oder die Boards werden so groß wie ein Kühlschrank


----------



## the_real_Kazoo (9. Oktober 2009)

Grinsemann schrieb:


> ist ja toll wieviel Arbeitsspeicher dann da unterstützt wird, solange die Hardware nicht mitmacht bzw die Hersteller keine passenden Boards basteln ist da genauso schnell ende wie jetzt auch
> Ausserdem müssten die RAM-Riegel mindestens 20GB groß sein. Oder die Boards werden so groß wie ein Kühlschrank



Also ich hätte noch ne Ecke frei in meinem Zimmer


----------



## Grinsemann (9. Oktober 2009)

interessant wäre zu wissen welche Programme (Anwendungen) die testen, das die überhaupt auf die Idee kommen die bit zu verdoppeln. Irgendwas muss das ja ausreizen...vorallem muss es sich ja anscheinend lohnen^^
Das gibt wieder Peitschenhiebe aus der Treiberabteilung^^


----------



## afufo (10. Oktober 2009)

* Vorteile  [Bearbeiten]*

 Die Vorteile von 64-Bit-CPUs liegen in der einfacheren Berechnung größerer Integer-Werte (durch die breitere ALU), was zum Beispiel Vorteile bei Verschlüsselungsalgorithmen, grafischen Berechnungen (zum Beispiel Festkommaarithmetik für Computerspiele), 64-Bit-Dateisystemen oder Multimediaformaten (MPEG2, MP3) mit sich bringt.
 Ein weiterer Vorteil gegenüber einer 32-Bit-Architektur: es können mehr als vier Gigabyte Arbeitsspeicher direkt adressiert werden, wovon Anwendungen mit hohem Speicherbedarf, wie Videoverarbeitung und Datenbanksysteme profitieren.
* Probleme  [Bearbeiten]*

 Ohne speziell angepasste Ausführungsumgebung kann allerdings kein Vorteil durch den Wechsel von 32-Bit auf 64-Bit-CPUs gezogen werden. Dies wird insbesondere bei abwärtskompatiblen CPUs wie AMD Athlon 64 (X2), AMD Phenom X3/X4, Intel Pentium D, Intel Pentium Extreme Edition, Intel Core 2 Duo, Intel Core 2 Quad, Intel Core i7 oder den 64-Bit PowerPC-CPUs deutlich. Dies betrifft nicht nur die Betriebssysteme mit 64-Bit-Systemkern zur Paging-Verwaltung mit großen Adressen, sondern auch die Hilfsbibliotheken der Programme mit den darin eingesetzten Algorithmen: Viele alte Systeme verwenden 32-Bit-optimierte Algorithmen, die erst nach Anpassung durch Programmierer von der 64-Bit-Erweiterung profitieren.
 Die Notwendigkeit der Anpassung betrifft im Anwendungsbereich besonders mathematische Hilfsfunktionen (auch Multimedia und Spiele) aber auch die Speicherverwaltung. Viele Programme aus dem Unix-Bereich haben hierbei einen Vorsprung, da dort 64-Bit-Architekturen schon lange üblich sind. Über die Entwicklung der Workstations wurden im Unixbereich (einschließlich Linux) auch Desktopprogramme schon langjährig auf 64 Bit angepasst, bevor die Windowsprogramme auf die 64-Bit-Editionen von Windows angepasst wurden. Bei Mac OS X ist die Entwicklung gemischt, da der Unix-basierte Kern und die Desktopoberfläche aus verschiedenen Entwicklungszweigen stammen. Gerade letztere Systeme machen dabei Gebrauch von der Möglichkeit der abwärtskompatiblen CPUs, auf einem 64-Bit-Betriebssystemkern sowohl 32- und 64-Bit-Programme parallel auszuführen – diese haben jedoch das Problem, dass die Wechselwirkung der Programme auf dem Desktop gehemmt sein kann (bekannt etwa für Browser-Plugins).
 Ähnlich wie bei SIMD oder AltiVec-Erweiterungen ist also auch für 64-Bit-Systeme in der Regel speziell angepasste Software nötig.
 Jedoch verfügt nicht jedes System mit 64-Bit-Datenpfaden auch über 64-Bit-Adresspfade. Diese können im Extremfall weiterhin 32-Bit bleiben (4 GB Adressraum).


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (10. Oktober 2009)

Was soll den das bringen wenn man es mit dem Kaffeesudlesen zu sehr übertreibt 128bit welch ein schwachsinn dazu existieren keine Programme die das unterstützen würden. Für vernünftiges 64bit haben die doch schon jahre gebraucht das schreit echt zum Himmel sowas.

Wieviel speicher will man in einem Server denn einbauen was 64 bit nicht mehr ausreichen weiß das jemand.

Ich meine der Weltgrösste ist noch nicht mal annähernd in der Nähe das er die grenze schrammt....

Ironie an:
Ich prognostiziere das Windows 24 im Jahre 2024 512bit unterstützt um 200 Thread gleichzeitig auszuführen achja und dann gibts ja auch die Geoforce Ultra Triple 800 mit 64GB speicher mit einer SSD mit 200Gb für 5€
was die Spatzen in letzer Zeit nicht alles von den Dächern schei ssen
Ironie aus!


----------



## Progs-ID (10. Oktober 2009)

Spieler911 GTA4 schrieb:


> Was soll den das bringen wenn man es mit dem Kaffeesudlesen zu sehr übertreibt 128bit welch ein schwachsinn dazu existieren keine Programme die das unterstützen würden. Für vernünftiges 64bit haben die doch schon jahre gebraucht das schreit echt zum Himmel sowas.
> 
> Wieviel speicher will man in einem Server denn einbauen was 64 bit nicht mehr ausreichen weiß das jemand.
> 
> ...


Das ist ne echt geile Prognose. 
Da steckt aber auch sehr viel Ironie hinter. Das mit den SSDs für 5 Euro könnte aber stimmen.


----------



## klefreak (10. Oktober 2009)

Spieler911 GTA4 schrieb:


> Was soll den das bringen wenn man es mit dem Kaffeesudlesen zu sehr übertreibt 128bit welch ein schwachsinn dazu existieren keine Programme die das unterstützen würden. Für vernünftiges 64bit haben die doch schon jahre gebraucht das schreit echt zum Himmel sowas.
> 
> Wieviel speicher will man in einem Server denn einbauen was 64 bit nicht mehr ausreichen weiß das jemand.
> .....




mal den Post über deinem Lesen..

--> wie dort aus Wiki zitiert bringt der umstieg von 32 auf 64 bit mehr als nur Speichergröße
genauso wird es sich auch mit 64 auf 128bit verhalten
--> interne Rechnevorgänge können so zb präziser und schneller abgearbeitet werde (Games, multimedia. Mathe, physik...)

mfg


----------



## MG42 (10. Oktober 2009)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Welchen Sinn machen 128 Bit Prozessoren und 128 Bit Software für den Privatnutzer, wenn noch nicht einmal die meisten Standartanwendungen und Spiele 64-Bit unterstützen? Also Ich halte das für Schwachsinn.


Es ist doch Schwachsinn, dass die Entwickler im Win-Bereich nicht auf die Möglichkeiten eingegangen sind, und wenn dann nur zögerlich, von 64bit FarCry(1) mal abgesehen...
Die Speicherbandbreite und Performance wird doch auch vergrößert(pro zusätzliches bit?) oder sehe ich das falsch (ist doch bei grakas so siehe ati 256bitgddr5 ~ nv 512gddr3, warum sollte das bei CPU + RAM anders sein?).


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (10. Oktober 2009)

SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> das wird intressant
> bin gespannt wie viel Arbeitsspeicher diese sys unterstützen  als ob die 64bit nicht ausreicht
> mal sehen was das ganze bringen soll
> 
> ...


Für die nahe Zukunft sicherlich nichts,außer eine höhere Gewinnspanne für Microsoft.


----------



## Limit (11. Oktober 2009)

MG42 schrieb:


> Es ist doch Schwachsinn, dass die Entwickler im Win-Bereich nicht auf die Möglichkeiten eingegangen sind, und wenn dann nur zögerlich, von 64bit FarCry(1) mal abgesehen...


 Der schleppende Umstieg hat viele Gründe.

1) 32Bit Programme kannst du meist auch problemlos auf einem 64Bit OS laufen lassen, aber nicht andersherum, d.h. mit einer 32Bit Version deckt man alles ab, wohingegen man mit einer 64Bit-only Version einen großen Nutzerkreis ausschließt.

2) Nur für wenige Anwendungsbereiche braucht man 64Bit Integer-Arithmetik. Deshalb auch kaum Performancegewinne.

3) Kaum ein derzeitiges Programm braucht mehr als 4GB Speicher für sich alleine, so dass der beschränkte Adressraum unwichtig ist.

4) Zeiger (Speicheradressen) haben im 64Bit Modus die doppelte Größe, d.h. man braucht mehr Speicher (sowohl auf HDD als auch im RAM) und natürlich sind auch die Caches schneller voll, so dass man häufiger auf den RAM zugreifen muss. -> Performanceverlust

5) Viele bestehenden Bibliotheken sind nach wie vor 32Bit optimiert oder gar nur als 32Bit Binaries vorhanden, was die Verwendung im 64Bit schwierig bis teilweise unmöglich macht.

Fazit: In den meisten Fällen bringt es keine/wenige Vorteile, macht aber deutlich mehr Umstände, ergo lässt man es weg.



MG42 schrieb:


> Die Speicherbandbreite und Performance wird doch auch vergrößert(pro zusätzliches bit?) oder sehe ich das falsch (ist doch bei grakas so siehe ati 256bitgddr5 ~ nv 512gddr3, warum sollte das bei CPU + RAM anders sein?).


 Nein. Die Breite des Speicherinterfaces hat nichts mit der Architekturbreite zu tun (naja, fast nichts). AMDs K8/K10 haben wahlweise 2x64Bit bzw. 128Bit Speicherinterface. Intels Core i7 3x64Bit / 192Bit. Trotzdem sind beides reine 64Bit Architekturen.


----------



## Andy386 (11. Oktober 2009)

128 bit genau kann man doch mMn nur in Fortran rechnen, oder ?
( da wirds aber eher Teslas als CPUs geben... grad bei den schönen F-Anbindungen 
- Mal von Integern abgesehen.


----------



## Big Tommy (12. Oktober 2009)

Mal etwas dumm nachgefragt.
Die ganzen RAM-Fixierten hier. Euch ist aber schon klar das eure tollen 64-Bit Prozessoren keinen  64-Bit Adressbus haben, sondern nur 48 Bit!?
Ich glaube kaum das sich die 128 Bit von denen da gesprochen wird in irgendeiner Weise auf den Adressbus beziehen. Die allgemeine Bezeichnung wie 32 oder 64 Bit bezieht sich normal auf die Registerbreite der CPU.
Das bedeutet nicht daß das Ding genau so viele Bit zur Adressierung hat.
Mal kurz durch gerechnet könnte man mit 64 Bit theoretisch* 16 Exabyte* (wobei ich nicht mal sicher bin daß das so heißt) also besser gesagt *16777216 TerraByte* adressieren.
Mit dem 48 Bit Adressbus den eure 64-Bit CPU's haben kann man immernoch 256 TerraByte (für die denen die Zahl nix sagt , das sind 262144 GigaByte, genau genommen GibiByte, aber egal...) adressieren.
So und nu sammelt ihr mal all euren Datenmist zusammen und versucht das mal voll zu bekommen .
Der erste der's voll hat gibt bescheid, dann gibts glatt ne Mark von mir 

_"Noch etwas gefährliches Halbwissen verbreite"_
Eure geilen RAM's haben pro Adresse immernoch (aus den 8-Bit Prozessor Zeiten) genau 8 Bit = 1 Byte an Daten. Der Prozessor rechnet aber immer mit 64Bit. Wenn der also nur 1 Adresse einliest, muss der die restlichen 56 Bit trotzdem mit irgendwas füllen (0en oder 1en, je nachdem). Und wenn er mal weniger als 8Bit schreibt, muß er erst mal ausklamüsern welche 8 der 64 Bit die er ja hat denn eigentlich schreiben will/muss.
Sollte er mal wirklich 64Bit einlesen oder schreiben, muss er dazu 8 unterschiedliche Adressen ansprechen. Das dauert alles Zeit.
Eigentlich wäre es höchst sinnvoll die Speicherbereiche breiter zu machen, da man dann erheblich viel Zeit spart, allerdings würde dann kein einziges Programm mehr funktionieren....
Mit sowas neu anzufangen rechnet sich glaub kaum, auch wenn man dann den mit Abstand schnellsten Rechner hätte.


*Kurz gesagt: Bei 128Bit redet keine Sau davon, daß damit der Adressbus auf 128Bit aufgebohrt wird! Also hört auf zu träumen und zu glauben das ihr jemals auch nur ansatzweise so viel RAM in euren schnöden PC bauen könnt *


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Oktober 2009)

Big Tommy schrieb:


> Mal etwas dumm nachgefragt.
> Die ganzen RAM-Fixierten hier. Euch ist aber schon klar das eure tollen 64-Bit Prozessoren keinen  64-Bit Adressbus haben, sondern nur 48 Bit!?
> Ich glaube kaum das sich die 128 Bit von denen da gesprochen wird in irgendeiner Weise auf den Adressbus beziehen. Die allgemeine Bezeichnung wie 32 oder 64 Bit bezieht sich normal auf die Registerbreite der CPU.
> Das bedeutet nicht daß das Ding genau so viele Bit zur Adressierung hat.
> ...



Haste 'ne schlimme Kindheit gehabt oder warum blubberst Du hier so rum?

Der adressierbare Speicherbereich beträgt beim *K10* 128 TB.
Man kann jede mathematische Barriere durch verschiedene Maßnahmen umgehen (multiplexe Adressen, ...).

Es hat auch mal einer gesagt, daß 640 kByte Hauptspeicher für alle Zeiten ausreichen sind ...


----------



## Big Tommy (18. Oktober 2009)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Haste 'ne schlimme Kindheit gehabt oder warum blubberst Du hier so rum?
> 
> Der adressierbare Speicherbereich beträgt beim *K10* 128 TB.
> Man kann jede mathematische Barriere durch verschiedene Maßnahmen umgehen (multiplexe Adressen, ...).
> ...



Natürlich hatte ich ne schwere Kindheit. Bin Ossi 

Schön bei Wikipedia abgelesen mit dem K10. Keine Ahnung wer den Artikel verfasst hat, aber rein rechnerisch gehen mit 48 Bit Adressbus nun mal 256TiB Speicher.
Kann natürlich sein die lassen trotzdem nur 128TiB zu. Warum auch immer, AMD wirds wissen.
Und paar Worte in den Raum schmeißen kann wohl jeder. Kannst du deine multiplexe Adressierung auch erklären? Ich befürchte mal "Nein"
Und ich glaube kaum das mal einer gesagt hat 640KB Speicher reichen für alle Zeiten. Wer soll das gewesen sein?
Übrigens hab ich auch nicht geschrieben 256TiB Speicher reichen für alle Zeiten! Nur wird es wohl kaum bei Win 8  bzw. 9 eingeführt werden.


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Oktober 2009)

Big Tommy schrieb:


> ...Und ich glaube kaum das mal einer gesagt hat 640KB Speicher reichen für alle Zeiten. Wer soll das gewesen sein?...



Lass den Glauben mal in der Kirche, denn da gehört er hin. 

Das war Bill Gates persöhnlich! 

_Vielleicht wird die Geschichte schon umgeschrieben, werden bereits die Legenden gedruckt. Gates' Abschied auf Raten wird von einer Reihe von Artikeln begleitet, die kräftig an der Legende vom tollen Geschäftsmann und Visionär werkeln. Diese Tendenz hatte schon 2002 der Journalist (und Lotus-Fan) James Fallows erkannt, der in einem Artikel für die New York Times das berühmteste Gates-Zitat "640K should be enough for anyone" mit dem Marie Antoinette zugeschriebenen "Brioche-Zitat" verglich. Ebensowenig wie Marie Antoinette jemals dem hungernden Volke empfahl, Kuchen zu essen, weil es kein Brot mehr gab, hat Bill Gates die PC-Nutzer dazu aufgefordert, sich mit 640 KB Arbeitsspeicher zufriedenzugeben. Fallows, der an seinen Artikel die protestierende Mail von Bill Gates anfügte, glaubte nicht, dass Gates diesen populären Irrtum korrigieren können werde. So werden ihn die 640K auch bei seiner Arbeit für die Gates Foundation begleiten.

MfG Conner
_


----------



## Havenger (30. November 2009)

also 128 bit wären schon schön ... aber nur für den serverbereich ! 

128bit : 309.485.009.821.345.068.724.781.056 terabyte ram ...

etwas viel ...

dafür was zum lachen : Erste Bilder von Windows 8 aufgetaucht - Codename "Banter" | TecChannel.de


----------



## DarkMo (30. November 2009)

dieses desktop gewechsel und das ganze noch mit dem blöden würfel find ich so ätzend >< hoffentlich is das abstellbar *g*


----------



## Genghis99 (30. November 2009)

Die nächsten 4 oder 5 Jahre macht 128 Bit keinen Sinn. Heutige Software benutzt zu einem Bruchteil überhaupt erst 64 Bit. Es wäre also einfach nur Teuer die Hardware mit 128 Bit auszulegen - Gewinn brächte das keinen.
Aber heute schon praktisch in die Entwickelung zu investieren kann nur klug sein - wenn's dann soweit ist, hat man die Technik wenigstens Marktreif.

Auch bei Servern werden die RAM Speicher nicht unendlich gross werden - irgendwann ist die Grenze zwischen Nutzen und Aufwand einfach überschritten. Ohne neue Speichertechnik macht es keinen Sinn, Computer mit Starkstromkabeln versorgen zu müssen.

Nein, um Computer wesentlich weiter zu entwickeln bedarf es auch vieler neuer Grundlagen-Techniken.


----------



## Havenger (2. Dezember 2009)

du sprichst grad davon den pc komplett neu zu entwickeln ... klingt net schlecht nur isses unmachbar ... wichtiger wäre aber vlt mal ein anderer schritt : windows schonmal auf nen quantenprozi vorzubereiten ... das wäre dann auch ne richtige leistungssteigerung mal ...


----------

